# I need to hear more WS and their lousy AP struck with Karma stories...



## Kaya62003 (Jan 8, 2013)

I know that not all of you don't believe in karma. However, I am a firm believer in "the universe takes care of itself". So to get me in a jolly mood I need to hear some comeuppance stories. I know of 2 and I will gladly share them. The first one is about my STBXH aunt, (guess it runs in the family)...any hoo she was with an awesome guy. Not only awesome but hardworking and all and all a great guy! Anyway she was a kept woman, didnt have to work, drove a Mercedes, had a loving awesome man and just had it made. So she was overweight & lost 150lbs. He paid for her to get some reconstructive surgery to the sagging skin. Well she believed she was too good for him and had an affair. Well to make a long story short, she left her husband, he divorced her & she moved in with the worthless OM. Well 3 months later Prince Charming decided it wasn't working, kicked her ass out and hubby wouldn't take her back. She hadn't worked in 20 plus years, no money etc...was forced to move back with her mother and is now cleaning motel rooms (filled with hookers and crack heads). I love the woman but she f-ed up. 

The second story has to do with my co-workers ex husband. He had multiple affairs on her, knocked up 2 separate women within 2 weeks of each other. Well one of the women called my friend and told her about her pregnancy. So my friend leaves him and he moves a stripper into the house a month later, and come to find out...one of the multi affairs he has was with his bosses wife. So he loses his job, gets beaten up by his boss, the stripper girl dogs ruined his house and furniture, he gets 2 Dui's & then finds a woman he really cares for, moves her in and then she cheats on him! Wow!!!! Sucks for his loser ass huh?

Anyway I hope I have brightened some days for people who need to hear some karmic debt of cheater stories to help them through the darkness they are in...

We may not be lucky enough to witness it, but we rest assured that it does happen. Especially to the WS that are super selfish, unappreciative, liars and evil manipulators.
Please feel free to tell more stories!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## old timer (Nov 23, 2012)

I had a 5 year A. 

Find out my wife has had a 2 year A herself. 

That's karma, right?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## OzyMan (Jan 15, 2013)

Great thread idea... i would really like to hear more stories. Hope in the end my stbxw gets bit in the arse with karma!!


----------



## BURNT KEP (Oct 3, 2012)

OzyMan said:


> Great thread idea... i would really like to hear more stories. Hope in the end my stbxw gets bit in the arse with karma!!


Or at the very least a big dog :rofl:


----------



## Ovid (Oct 11, 2012)

OzyMan said:


> Great thread idea... i would really like to hear more stories. Hope in the end my stbxw gets bit in the arse with karma!!


I've been reading your thread. Your W is headed head long into the karma bus wearing a target on he chest and a "hit me" sign on her back.


----------



## Regga (Jan 22, 2013)

I heard of a lady who caught her husband having an affair. One night, she snuck in on her husband and the OW and superglued his penis to the OW's leg. Then she slashed his tires and cut up the furniture. It was a small town, so everyone found out and the A ended. My mother told me that story...sometimes I wonder if it was my father that was the WS, but who knows.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HusbandX (Jul 13, 2012)

Back in the day, when I was with my first long-term girlfriend, (we had been together 5 years), she ended up breaking up with me after getting a job in a bar and, no doubt, getting lots of male attention. Turns out she'd been sleeping with the boyfriend of one of her colleagues for a few months before deciding to end things with me. I had suspected due to all the red flags but she made me feel like I was paranoid and losing my mind!

So after leaving me, she then goes on to have a short-term relationship with this guy, leaves him and meets a real piece of work. Within a year this loser has got her pregnant, and by the time the child is born he's knocking her about because he thinks she's cheating on him. She was. 

She ends up leaving the father of her child and tries settling down with another guy. They end up getting married and they have a child together - but after just over a year of marriage they divorce - because he couldn't accept her first child.

She's now a single mother of two children, living off of benefits and without a job. No doubt she'll meet someone else, and I'm convinced he'll be as awful as her last couple of guys.

Do I feel sorry for her? Not a chance, I don't even pity her. I just thank my lucky stars she cheated on me! I was so blind to our young relationship I couldn't see the sort of person she was destined to become and may well have still been with her to this day (though I'd like to think I'd have seen sense).

The difference between the way our two lives have gone has always been a comfort to me for the pain she put me through all those years ago. Call it karma if you like, but that's one serial-cheater who is now suffering a miserable life.

Just in case anyone asks, she still keeps in contact with my mother and tells her everything. I haven't spoken to her in years.


----------



## C-man (Oct 23, 2012)

I wish Karma was true, but won't get my hopes up.

My stbxw deserves to be hit by the karma bus. But I suspect she'll just continue along whatever path she chooses, totally clueless to the pain she is causing and happy with the superficial happiness she thinks she is creating for herself. She'll die "happy", but will leave a wake of destruction in her path. She is shallower than a puddle and doesn't even realize the moments with her children and secure family life she is abandoning.

If there is any justice in the universe, she will have a horrible reaction to botox, her fake boobs will start to leak, her experiments with anal sex will go badly and she'll have to wear depends because of the poop leaks. Then she'll be barred from her beloved clubs because of the smell. 

Do you think I'm over-thinking this karma thing?

Naaaah... But it's nice to dream! :rofl:


----------



## LookingForTheSun (Dec 28, 2011)

Cedarman said:


> I wish Karma was true, but won't get my hopes up.
> 
> My stbxw deserves to be hit by the karma bus. But I suspect she'll just continue along whatever path she chooses, totally clueless to the pain she is causing and happy with the superficial happiness she thinks she is creating for herself. She'll die "happy", but will leave a wake of destruction in her path. She is shallower than a puddle and doesn't even realize the moments with her children and secure family life she is abandoning.
> 
> ...


Cedarman - I am just starting to notice - you are a funny guy...that's a good thing:smthumbup: To karma!


----------



## C-man (Oct 23, 2012)

LookingForTheSun said:


> Cedarman - I am just starting to notice - you are a funny guy...that's a good thing:smthumbup: To karma!


It's the bitterness and pain and lack of sleep which makes it funny.


----------



## Whenwillitend (Jul 25, 2012)

The OM lost his house during hurricane Sandy along with everything he owned. Me and the wife are working things out. I did the 180 , lost 25 pounds ,workout 5 days week, got a new wardrobe and what do you know, I am having women hit on me right in front of my wife. I actually had date night with the wife a few weeks ago and a couple next to us was on a date and we were kind of laughing at the guys attempts to sound interesting. He goes to the men's room and the girl turns to our table looks at me and says Hi. My wife looks at her and says "Excuse me are u hitting on my husband. The girl answers ,yeah are you kidding me , I would go home with him right now . Wife just sat there with her mouth open. She paid the bill without saying a word got home and when we got home tried to jump my bones and I calmly said not tonight honey I have a headache. The next morning she told me that she finally got the point that rejection sucks. Now she makes a lot more effort in working out our issues.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## hookares (Dec 7, 2011)

Try this one. The wife and her 2nd stud lose the house that the idiot judge awarded her because they failed to make the 2nd mortgage payments and pay the property taxes. Then she signs over the title on the new caddy the idiot judge awarded her to the same sleazeball so he could put plates on it since she was too lazy to go to the BMV, herself. Two weeks later, he drives off in it and there's not a damned thing she can do about it.
I hear she's living in a shanty town under a bridge with stud number five or six.
It sucks to be her.


----------



## OzyMan (Jan 15, 2013)

Ovid said:


> I've been reading your thread. Your W is headed head long into the karma bus wearing a target on he chest and a "hit me" sign on her back.


:smthumbup: thats what im talking about :smthumbup:


----------



## Aunt Ava (Jan 24, 2013)

Whenwillitend said:


> The OM lost his house during hurricane Sandy along with everything he owned. Me and the wife are working things out. I did the 180 , lost 25 pounds ,workout 5 days week, got a new wardrobe and what do you know, I am having women hit on me right in front of my wife. I actually had date night with the wife a few weeks ago and a couple next to us was on a date and we were kind of laughing at the guys attempts to sound interesting. He goes to the men's room and the girl turns to our table looks at me and says Hi. My wife looks at her and says "Excuse me are u hitting on my husband. The girl answers ,yeah are you kidding me , I would go home with him right now . Wife just sat there with her mouth open. She paid the bill without saying a word got home and when we got home tried to jump my bones and I calmly said not tonight honey I have a headache. The next morning she told me that she finally got the point that rejection sucks. Now she makes a lot more effort in working out our issues.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


:rofl::rofl::rofl:

Wow, this is priceless. Now that's "in your face" proof that you can get the female attention! I sure hope your wife treats you like a king now.


----------



## NextTimeAround (Dec 15, 2011)

Whenwillitend said:


> The OM lost his house during hurricane Sandy along with everything he owned. Me and the wife are working things out. I did the 180 , lost 25 pounds ,workout 5 days week, got a new wardrobe and what do you know, I am having women hit on me right in front of my wife. I actually had date night with the wife a few weeks ago and a couple next to us was on a date and we were kind of laughing at the guys attempts to sound interesting. He goes to the men's room and the girl turns to our table looks at me and says Hi. My wife looks at her and says "Excuse me are u hitting on my husband. The girl answers ,yeah are you kidding me , I would go home with him right now . Wife just sat there with her mouth open. She paid the bill without saying a word got home and when we got home tried to jump my bones and I calmly said not tonight honey I have a headache. The next morning she told me that she finally got the point that rejection sucks. Now she makes a lot more effort in working out our issues.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


oh dear, were they confusing you for Mr. Christie, who, I understand was hot property back then.


----------



## Ovid (Oct 11, 2012)

Whenwillitend said:


> The OM lost his house during hurricane Sandy along with everything he owned. Me and the wife are working things out. I did the 180 , lost 25 pounds ,workout 5 days week, got a new wardrobe and what do you know, I am having women hit on me right in front of my wife. I actually had date night with the wife a few weeks ago and a couple next to us was on a date and we were kind of laughing at the guys attempts to sound interesting. He goes to the men's room and the girl turns to our table looks at me and says Hi. My wife looks at her and says "Excuse me are u hitting on my husband. The girl answers ,yeah are you kidding me , I would go home with him right now . Wife just sat there with her mouth open. She paid the bill without saying a word got home and when we got home tried to jump my bones and I calmly said not tonight honey I have a headache. The next morning she told me that she finally got the point that rejection sucks. Now she makes a lot more effort in working out our issues.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Similar story here. I lost 40 lbs since Dday and added 20 lbs of muscle. I visit my wife at work every so often. She works with a bunch of 20-25 year olds. The last time I visited her they all told her "why didn't he say hi to me?" Why didn't he stay longer?" etc. Now they keep asking her if I'm coming back soon, and what I like in a woman. She's now a little uncomfortable because she's fairly sure all of her 10+ year younger coworkers want to f me.:rofl:


----------



## Grey Goose (Aug 23, 2012)

Hey my H is still struggling to get right on track for an R. In the meantime I have been able to trick him into sharing ALL I needed to know and more so the expenses with his AP and have been making credit card payments with his account in the possible ammouints I believe he had to spend in a few items for her - he only just saw these today!

I also texted the [email protected] and told her to stay away form any member of my family and then proceeded to send an email to the stupid therapist that was treating my H and then decided to treat the AP as well to let him have a piece of my mind and to tell his client to stop harrasing us! In the meantime I also have to add that my H is jealous of my personal trainer and any men who looks at me.

Maybe I do not have a Karma story but I have taken baby steps this week for my vindication!


----------



## C-man (Oct 23, 2012)

Grey Goose said:


> I also texted the [email protected] and told her to stay away form any member of my family and then proceeded to send an email to the stupid therapist that was treating my H and then decided to treat the AP as well to let him have a piece of my mind and to tell his client to stop harrasing us! In the meantime I also have to add that my H is jealous of my personal trainer and any men who looks at me.


I have also been tempted to email my stbxw's therapist (who was our crappy MC 4 years ago). All she does is validate my stbxw's poor choices. 

Anyway - just a warning - your email will be used by the crappy therapist as "evidence" to validate to the H and to the AP that you're "loony" and "controlling". I know that's probably not true - but almost 100% sure that that is how the crappy therapist will dismiss your emails.

So sometimes you have to resist the urges, even though it would be SO satisfying.


----------



## Grey Goose (Aug 23, 2012)

Cedarman said:


> I have also been tempted to email my stbxw's therapist (who was our crappy MC 4 years ago). All she does is validate my stbxw's poor choices.
> 
> Anyway - just a warning - your email will be used by the crappy therapist as "evidence" to validate to the H and to the AP that you're "loony" and "controlling". I know that's probably not true - but almost 100% sure that that is how the crappy therapist will dismiss your emails.
> 
> So sometimes you have to resist the urges, even though it would be SO satisfying.


Relax, my H has not been with him (therapist) for about a year now - my Dday was a year ago, our R is coming around a year afterwards, but the morronic AP was calling him this last Xmas!


----------



## LookingForTheSun (Dec 28, 2011)

Grey Goose said:


> Hey my H is still struggling to get right on track for an R. In the meantime I have been able to trick him into sharing ALL I needed to know and more so the expenses with his AP and have been making credit card payments with his account in the possible ammouints I believe he had to spend in a few items for her - he only just saw these today!
> 
> I also texted the [email protected] and told her to stay away form any member of my family and then proceeded to send an email to the stupid therapist that was treating my H and then decided to treat the AP as well to let him have a piece of my mind and to tell his client to stop harrasing us! In the meantime I also have to add that my H is jealous of my personal trainer and any men who looks at me.
> 
> Maybe I do not have a Karma story but I have taken baby steps this week for my vindication!


Love it!


----------



## LookingForTheSun (Dec 28, 2011)

My WH (who I am in 11 months of R now - yes - I love him - God help me  went to get tested for STDs a month 1/2 after DD....shortly after he developed a rash...down there...and was terrified it was herpies....fortunately for me (only because I chose R - if I had not, I wished it was what he thought) it was shingles....so now whenever he breaks out with shingles, it will most likely be ....down there....and a reminder.

OW - she is living as a roomate to her ex BF, had to get a job, has been dumped by her latest soul mate, is unmarried and childless and still stuck on the freakin cold east coast....and I don't have an arrest record.

I am sitting in my warm house with my family (well, when they all get home from school and work), with warm temps and a vacation set for next week.

Good thread for me to post - just made myself feel pretty good


----------



## C-man (Oct 23, 2012)

Grey Goose said:


> Relax, my H has not been with him (therapist) for about a year now - my Dday was a year ago, our R is coming around a year afterwards, but the morronic AP was calling him this last Xmas!


Good! Congrats on your R. 

Sounds like your H's therapist was as useful as my wife's. She was our MC and now is my wife's IC. And during MC she sided obviously with my wife, who was lying during the sessions (as it turns out). I would send an email, but it would just be more fodder for their b!tch sessions.


----------



## cj9947 (Jul 9, 2011)

My WW's OM refused to apologize to me for his actions. In fact, he felt as though he was so better than me that he replied to my request for an apology from him with the statement, "You are not ENTITLED to an apology from me." I guess it is an HONOR for him to bestow apologies when he screws with your life.

So I wait six months for Christmas time and I send a Christmas card to every single one of his neighbors with a flyer inside entitled "Adulterer Alert". The flyer is to warn the neighbors that there is an unrepentant predator in their mist and it details his most pathetic behaviors with my wife. I include his statement to my wife right before he showed her his penis for the first time. He said to her, "It's small but it's mine."

I die laughing every time I think of him running into one of his neighbors. He must wonder if they thinking to themselves, "He has a small penis but it is his."


----------



## C-man (Oct 23, 2012)

cj9947 said:


> My WW's OM refused to apologize to me for his actions. In fact, he felt as though he was so better than me that he replied to my request for an apology from him with the statement, "You are not ENTITLED to an apology from me." I guess it is an HONOR for him to bestow apologies when he screws with your life.
> 
> So I wait six months for Christmas time and I send a Christmas card to every single one of his neighbors with a flyer inside entitled "Adulterer Alert". The flyer is to warn the neighbors that there is an unrepentant predator in their mist and it details his most pathetic behaviors with my wife. I include his statement to my wife right before he showed her his penis for the first time. He said to her, "It's small but it's mine."
> 
> I die laughing every time I think of him running into one of his neighbors. He must wonder if they thinking to themselves, "He has a small penis but it is his."


:rofl:

"It's small, but it's mine" 

That is a classic!!! Talk about misplaced pride.

That's what I said about my first car (a junker, but not junk).


----------



## Kaya62003 (Jan 8, 2013)

Cedarman said:


> I wish Karma was true, but won't get my hopes up.
> 
> My stbxw deserves to be hit by the karma bus. But I suspect she'll just continue along whatever path she chooses, totally clueless to the pain she is causing and happy with the superficial happiness she thinks she is creating for herself. She'll die "happy", but will leave a wake of destruction in her path. She is shallower than a puddle and doesn't even realize the moments with her children and secure family life she is abandoning.
> 
> ...


You crack me up!!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 3putt (Dec 3, 2012)

cj9947 said:


> My WW's OM refused to apologize to me for his actions. In fact, he felt as though he was so better than me that he replied to my request for an apology from him with the statement, "You are not ENTITLED to an apology from me." I guess it is an HONOR for him to bestow apologies when he screws with your life.
> 
> So I wait six months for Christmas time and I send a Christmas card to every single one of his neighbors with a flyer inside entitled "Adulterer Alert". The flyer is to warn the neighbors that there is an unrepentant predator in their mist and it details his most pathetic behaviors with my wife. I include his statement to my wife right before he showed her his penis for the first time. He said to her, "It's small but it's mine."
> 
> *I die laughing every time I think of him running into one of his neighbors. He must wonder if they thinking to themselves, "He has a small penis but it is his."*


LOL!!

You should make this an annual Christmas tradition with a simple note......

_Never forget the small penor!!_


----------



## Kaya62003 (Jan 8, 2013)

Whenwillitend said:


> The OM lost his house during hurricane Sandy along with everything he owned. Me and the wife are working things out. I did the 180 , lost 25 pounds ,workout 5 days week, got a new wardrobe and what do you know, I am having women hit on me right in front of my wife. I actually had date night with the wife a few weeks ago and a couple next to us was on a date and we were kind of laughing at the guys attempts to sound interesting. He goes to the men's room and the girl turns to our table looks at me and says Hi. My wife looks at her and says "Excuse me are u hitting on my husband. The girl answers ,yeah are you kidding me , I would go home with him right now . Wife just sat there with her mouth open. She paid the bill without saying a word got home and when we got home tried to jump my bones and I calmly said not tonight honey I have a headache. The next morning she told me that she finally got the point that rejection sucks. Now she makes a lot more effort in working out our issues.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


That's awesome!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kaya62003 (Jan 8, 2013)

Ovid said:


> Similar story here. I lost 40 lbs since Dday and added 20 lbs of muscle. I visit my wife at work every so often. She works with a bunch of 20-25 year olds. The last time I visited her they all told her "why didn't he say hi to me?" Why didn't he stay longer?" etc. Now they keep asking her if I'm coming back soon, and what I like in a woman. She's now a little uncomfortable because she's fairly sure all of her 10+ year younger coworkers want to f me.:rofl:


That's the lucky thing about older men, you guys age like fine wine...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kaya62003 (Jan 8, 2013)

Grey Goose said:


> Hey my H is still struggling to get right on track for an R. In the meantime I have been able to trick him into sharing ALL I needed to know and more so the expenses with his AP and have been making credit card payments with his account in the possible ammouints I believe he had to spend in a few items for her - he only just saw these today!
> 
> I also texted the [email protected] and told her to stay away form any member of my family and then proceeded to send an email to the stupid therapist that was treating my H and then decided to treat the AP as well to let him have a piece of my mind and to tell his client to stop harrasing us! In the meantime I also have to add that my H is jealous of my personal trainer and any men who looks at me.
> 
> Maybe I do not have a Karma story but I have taken baby steps this week for my vindication!


That's the important thing my dear...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 3putt (Dec 3, 2012)

Well, I just found out today that my last ex and her OM (whom she married and had 2 more kids) are no longer married.

Reason? He left her for another woman. Also found out my ex was the third woman he has knocked up over the years and left for another woman.

If they'll cheat with ya, they cheat on ya. 

I guess I must really be over her, because when I found out (thinking I would be hootin' and hollerin') I felt nothing but pity for her.

Go figure.


----------



## C-man (Oct 23, 2012)

OK - this one is hard, because it's my brother.

He cheated on his wife of 20 years. Cheated with a fat, ugly, zero personality loser who worked with him. His wife was classically beautiful, loyal - admittedly did not do a lot with the kids (two boys) so my brother built up resentment which he acted out during his pathetic MLC.

My guilt ridden brother - moved out of their beautiful home, rented a small apartment in the worst section of the city and lived like a hermit. 

They get a divorce, they split assets (heavily in the SIL's favour because my brother was still too guilt ridden and was a wimp during the divorce).

My SIL meets another man, they sell the marital home and buy a larger one together.

My brother gets into another bad relationship and gets jacked around to the point where he alienates the family. I sit him down (and this is my OLDER brother) and give him a good talking to.

So my brother's life basically sucks while my SIL has moved on. 

The only bad thing is my SIL's new partner does not treat my older nephew very well - so he is living with my brother (he's 27 and just back in the city after living elsewhere for 4 years).

My brother has a great relationship with his sons - but they HAVE lost a lot of respect for their own Dad because of his conduct. A real shame.


----------



## TDSC60 (Dec 8, 2011)

My wife had her EA with a guy in the same gym class. She did not get into it to the point where she said she loved him, but she did get to the point where she would lie to me about seeing him outside the gym, just him and her, for coffee. Anyway, I shut it down as soon as I realized what was happening.

Two years latter I was on an interview board talking to applicants for a fairly well paying IT job with my company. Guess who the second applicant we interviewed was? Yep OM.

He didn't get the job.


----------



## movin on (Jan 24, 2012)

A guy I worked with a few years back got married in his 30 's
To a women who had a son from a previous marriage . He
owned his house, had it paid off when they got married and she 
moved into his home.

They have a couple boys together and are married 10 to 15 yrs
and he finds out she is cheating.Im not sure how he found out but 
First thing he did was comfirm who om is and called his wife right 
Away and told her.
Ending is they divorced she moved into trailer with om cause his wife
Threw his ass out. He got custody of kids and she had to pay him
support. Omw screwed om in divorce his kids and her kids didn't want
anything to do with the cheaters and my friend and omw dated for
A short time.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kaya62003 (Jan 8, 2013)

Cedarman said:


> OK - this one is hard, because it's my brother.
> 
> He cheated on his wife of 20 years. Cheated with a fat, ugly, zero personality loser who worked with him. His wife was classically beautiful, loyal - admittedly did not do a lot with the kids (two boys) so my brother built up resentment which he acted out during his pathetic MLC.
> 
> ...


That's kind of a sad story...however, if cheaters do not have bad things happen to them, how do they learn?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 3putt (Dec 3, 2012)

Kaya62003 said:


> That's kind of a sad story...however, if cheaters do not have bad things happen to them, how do they learn?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Some never do because _it's never their fault_.


----------



## C-man (Oct 23, 2012)

Kaya62003 said:


> That's kind of a sad story...however, if cheaters do not have bad things happen to them, how do they learn?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


We always supported my SIL AND my brother because he made a horrible, horrible mistake. But my SIL has moved on and that means very little contact. Too bad, because my girls miss their Aunt.

My brother has a huge "guilt" streak so continues to punish himself.

And when my stbxw cheated on me, I have had many conversations with my brother (who has been super supportive) during which I would say "Bro.... I CANNOT BELIEVE you did this to SIL" 

I loved my SIL, and supported her but I truly did not appreciate the pain she must have gone through until it happened to me.


----------



## C-man (Oct 23, 2012)

3putt said:


> Some never do because _it's never their fault_.


My brother knows that it's his fault. But even I recognize that it's his character fault. He has a huge ego - but wants everybody to think he's modest and he wants to be loved. He loves feeling like he is rescuing somebody - because it feeds his ego.

And unfortunately, he started to lie during his affair, and he continued to lie with the bad relationship (nobody liked his girlfriend - she was poison - so he would lie about stuff - even to his own sons). So his credibility is shot.

But he's a good guy. That's what conflicts me sometimes - I see in my own brother, a cheater with a lot of good qualities.

It's a sickness, like alcoholism for some cheaters. (not all - some, probably most are POS).


----------



## Kaya62003 (Jan 8, 2013)

Cedarman said:


> We always supported my SIL AND my brother because he made a horrible, horrible mistake. But my SIL has moved on and that means very little contact. Too bad, because my girls miss their Aunt.
> 
> My brother has a huge "guilt" streak so continues to punish himself.
> 
> ...


No I totally agree! No one can appreciate the horror or pain another goes through until it happens to them. However, I think most people would benefit from hearing these stories.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 3putt (Dec 3, 2012)

cj9947 said:


> I include his statement to my wife right before he showed her his penis for the first time. He said to her, "It's small but it's mine."
> 
> I die laughing every time I think of him running into one of his neighbors. He must wonder if they thinking to themselves, "He has a small penis but it is his."


Can't....stop.....laughing....over....this.

Tears in eyes.


----------



## LookingForTheSun (Dec 28, 2011)

Cedarman said:


> My brother knows that it's his fault. But even I recognize that it's his character fault. He has a huge ego - but wants everybody to think he's modest and he wants to be loved. He loves feeling like he is rescuing somebody - because it feeds his ego.
> 
> And unfortunately, he started to lie during his affair, and he continued to lie with the bad relationship (nobody liked his girlfriend - she was poison - so he would lie about stuff - even to his own sons). So his credibility is shot.
> 
> ...


Wow - what you described in your brother - sounds like my husband. And how he feels now - sounds like my husband. Guess my hubs just got lucky because I decided to stick it out and wait for the change.


----------



## old timer (Nov 23, 2012)

Kaya62003 said:


> That's the lucky thing about older men, you guys age like fine wine...
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Yes we do, thank you very much
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Vanguard (Jul 27, 2011)

My wife and I met when we were 18. I was with her until we got married when we were 24. Altogether we were with each other for eleven years. 

She cheated on me, lied to me, got depressed and plotted to leave me for over a year. Stole a lot of money and lied about all kinds of things to keep me in the dark while she secured her escape route. 

I came home one day and discovered she was gone. That was the first time I knew anything was wrong. I wept and screamed until I had no voice left. I curled up in a ball in our bedroom and starved myself. I bunched the blankets up on our bed to make it look like she was still sleeping next to me. I picked up her hairs and held them, treasuring them, knowing they had been a part of her. I fantasized about making love to her and forgiving her in doing so. I held our plush white rabbit, our token of love from our college days and wheezed in agony torturing myself wondering what I had done wrong. I begged God and cut myself. I held a .40 cal to my head and sobbed. Real sobs. 

I cried every day for over a year for that stupid *****. I lost 20 lbs in two weeks. 

It's amazing what can happen in 1.5 years. I've got a new woman, 11 years younger than me. She's a nurse with a beautiful face and a killer ass. I have a new job and I'm getting promoted soon. 

My ex is somewhere out west living in a married couple's attic. She works three jobs and has only the car I let her have when she ran away. She's an outcast, and has to move every few months when people get sick of her. Funny thing is she still thinks the problem is with the world and not her. She has insulated herself inside her own hell thinking that she's safe. And maybe she is. But she's certainly not happy. 

Of course none of this rectifies what she has done to me. She will never understand the absolute mess she left for me when she left me. She never had to see the sheer torment I endured because of her selfishness. But in a way she is paying for it right now. 

Not that it makes me happy. There will always be a part of me that cares for her, and seeing her struggle hurts me.


----------



## C-man (Oct 23, 2012)

WhiteMousse said:


> .....Funny thing is she still thinks the problem is with the world and not her. She has insulated herself inside her own hell thinking that she's safe. And maybe she is. But she's certainly not happy.



Funny, isn't it - how some people are so messed up that they don't see that all of their unhappiness is from within. My stbxw blames me for all of her problems. Even now, 4 months after separation, she uses me as a scapegoat for her unhappiness.


----------



## C-man (Oct 23, 2012)

WhiteMousse said:


> There will always be a part of me that cares for her, and seeing her struggle hurts me.



Yes. That's the problem with loving somebody. There will always be a part of me that wants to protect my stbxw from hurt and pain. But how do you protect her from herself? You can't.

I actually get angry at myself for still caring and try to cover it up. It bugs me that I still care - makes me feel like an idiot.


----------



## F-102 (Sep 15, 2010)

Our family friend the cop:

Married for 7 years, 2 sons, he gets his Sgt. stripes and she is the assistant manager of a hardware store, on the fast track to becoming full manager and being eyeballed by corporate for perhaps an exec position. Then younger POSOM starts working in the store, and he starts feeding her lines that she likes, and within a few months, she's in a full-blown affair with him. The affair is exposed, and she decides to dump the POSOM and work on her marriage. She's the model wife, very loving and attentive, but one year later, our friend the cop comes home to find her crying. She says that she tried, she REALLY tried, but she's just not happy and asks for a divorce. He gives it to her.

Turns out, she was still seeing the POSOM and was squirelling away money from the big raise she had gotten (which she forgot to mention to her H), and as soon as she had accumulated enough for a new place, she dropped the D bomb and promptly moved the POSOM in with her.

Our friend the cop: Now a Lieutenant, has raised two fine, upstanding young men, has a wonderful woman and a nice house and will soon retire with a nice pension.

The ex wife: Lost her job when a disgruntled co-worker outed her affair to corporate, lost her new house to foreclosure, married the POSOM (who forgot to tell her about his previous run-ins with the law and drugs when he started working with her) and is "stuck" with him. He introduced her to the wonderful world of crack and CM because he wanted to "bring her into his world". She got hooked, been in and out of court-ordered rehab twice, is missing half of her teeth and even though she is only 42, she looks like she's 72. They live in a section 8 high-crime neighborhood, he cheats on her, (but demands that his "beeotch" stay home), he comes home drunk and worked up and sometimes takes his frustrations out on her face.

Sad, but then again, it never had to happen in the first place!


----------



## Houstondad (Jul 6, 2011)

My EX cheated on me, multiple times. I tried so hard to save the marriage, but realized I was alone in this endeavor. She lied so much causing me to become paranoid and I ended up depressed. This, despite the fact I was a damn good husband and father. But she became selfish and didn't care that her behavior/choices were hurting me so badly.
Ex moves away (thousands of miles away)leaving kids with me so she can start a new life after destroying the one she had. Running away never solved her issues/problems, her depression, her anxiety, her sadness...
She lost everything in the divorce. Oh wait. She got her car and a sofa chair. I got house, kids and CS. I have primary custody and the kids see her in the summer and most holidays. She still dreams of me being the nice guy I used to be and just handing over the kids to her. 

She moved in with a recovering alcoholic before I even told her I wanted a divorce last October. They leased a house last May for a year. The dude lost his job last October and now they are no longer BF/GF, but she's stuck in the house till May with the dude while she lives in the basement. Over $10,000 in credit card debt too. Karma? Absolutely.


----------



## F-102 (Sep 15, 2010)

Here's one, straight from the files of my uncle the divorce attorney:

Youngish guy, late 20's, through family holdings and hard work, finds himself the owner of 3 auto parts stores-he's set for life. He decides to settle down and get married, but everyone warns him not to get an American woman, as all they're interested in is his money and a good time. So what does he do? He gets a mail-order Russian!

Of course, it's all good and lovey-dovey for the 1st coupla years, but then she starts getting angry with him for no reason, says she hates him, that he's not a "real man", he's ruined her life, yada yada...

Lo and behold, turns out that she was cheating on him with a younger "bad boy" pretty much since the honeymoon, and now her friends have given her the ideas of "community property", and all she has to do is divorce him and not only will she get half of everything, she can be free to be with her boy toy!!!

So they get divorced, she gets a scumbag lawyer (no, not my uncle, even though he IS something of a shark!), and she takes him to the cleaners. She gets the house, two cars (they mercifully let him keep the beater that he worked on), and he has to give her half of everything that the store earns as spousal support.

Well, after the D is finalised, he goes back to the house to pack up his stuff, and the ex and the POSOM come in. They had just come back from Vegas, and she proudly waved her new wedding band that she had gotten when they had gotten drunk-hitched in Sin City, and now she happily demands that the XH get out of her and her new H's house!!!

"Okay", he says, but first, he has to make a call. He goes into the other room, dials, and then calls her in: "Uh, Honey, your lawyer would like to have a word with you."

He could just hear the guy on the other end scream: "Get your ass in here NOW!!!"

Whoopsie, she didn't know that in this state, now that she was remarried, she gets NO MORE spousal support from her XH!

So now, she has no money coming in, her new loser husband REFUSES to get a job or leave (still thinks that she's gonna get a big pay-out!), she can't afford the house and cars anymore, as SHE doesn't work, either, and she winds up broke and having to sell everything (that's how my uncle's firm got involved). The XH graciously buys everything back, at SERIOUSLY depreciated value! By the time the smoke clears, her legal and credit card debt (courtesy of the POSOM) bills are so huge, she winds up with only a few hundred!!!!

He gets on with his life, has all of his property back, and for months afterward, the ex would call him, drunk and sobbing, saying that she's scared and still loves him (read: broke and being used) and wants another chance.

No F**king Way he says. Last he heard, she had to go back home to Russia!


----------



## cj9947 (Jul 9, 2011)

3putt said:


> Can't....stop.....laughing....over....this.
> 
> Tears in eyes.


3putt,
Maybe I can cheer you up a little more with some more of the story...when I decided to do this I did not let my WW know what I was up to. 

What gave me the idea to send the Christmas cards, to thirty of his neighbors, was my wife had left two expensive Christmas card boxes out on the kitchen table for about a week that she intended to send to friends and family. So I said to myself, "Why not spread some Christmas cheer with my Adulterer Alert?" 

A couple of days later my wife says to me, "Have you seen the Christmas cards that were on the table." I say, "Yes, as a matter of fact I did see them." She asks, "Where are they?" I say, "They are in the mailbox." She asked, "Did you send my parents one?" I said, "No, I sent them to the neigbhors of your POSOM I wanted to inform them about his little penis."

I swear she stood there; face frozen like she saw a ghost, not breathing and her eyes stared at me without blinking. It was looking into the face of a human emoticon that I would have named "SHOCK & AWE"....like this 

Now anytime we hear the phase "Shock & Awe", she goes into a trance and I bust out laughing. Like I am doing at this very moment...:smthumbup:


----------



## C-man (Oct 23, 2012)

cj9947 said:


> Now anytime we hear the phase "Shock & Awe", she goes into a trance and I bust out laughing. Like I am doing at this very moment...:smthumbup:


That is a story that will never grow old. "it's all mine...."!!
F!ing hilarious.

Is your wife at a point in her recovery where she can see the humour?


----------



## F-102 (Sep 15, 2010)

I posted in the Karma Wish List thread, and I have an idea:

The "Wayward's Emotional Distress" kit.

It will have tags on the outside of the box saying things like "For use when the perfect love interest that you left your spouse and family for inevitably disappoints you".

It will come in handy when the WS wakes up and realizes what they really had and threw away, when their kids and family want nothing to do with them, when they are broke and can't pay their bills, when they finally see the revolving-door parade of losers in and out of their lives, when their new BF/GF skips town with the car and leaves them with massive credit card debt and an empty bank account, etc...

Inside the box, you will find a poster with a large bulls-eye and 4 easy-to-follow instructions on how to use:

1. Hang poster on wall, preferably brick or cinder block.

2. Say out loud: "This never had to happen!"

3. Bang head on bulls-eye.

4. Repeat ad infinitum.


----------



## Shaggy (Jul 17, 2011)

You know people who have done particularly nice things to the WS and to the OM/OW to publicly humiliate them should write it up in the form of a template for other BS to use.

I like the Xmas cards, the cheaterville for starters.


----------



## ing (Mar 26, 2011)

Almost two years ago..
I cried and got mentally ill over her actions and words. I wanted to die . 25 years was worth nothing to her. I stayed here. I did the 180. I got beaten over the head with the TAM 4 x 2 more times than I remember. i lost all hope. I lost all my dreams.

Now.
ExW lives alone. Works two jobs. OM still stringing her along with " I love you" and no action to back it up. She has almost no contact with eldest daughter. Younger one tolerates her and calls my place home. I have set a new rule after my failed experiment with civility of "Never speak to me again"

Me! << This is all about me. me me .. me! Meeeeeeee!

Yesterday it was decided that after this summer my awesome wonderful Gf and I going to move in together. There will be much negotiation and careful planning so as not to inconvenience the kids. There will be careful selection of a house to allow space for each others children. There will be difficulties. We will talk them out.

I have to admit that we met too early [2 months after Dday] and we considered ourselves rebounds. Thing is. I love being with her. and we look after each other. It is like a nuclear arms race of care and with that real love. We have had to set a rule that we can only have sex once a day since it is too hard on our bodies otherwise. I'm pushing 50 ya know..

As well as this we were both a mess physically and mentally when we met. Over the last year we have recovered slowly, dealt with big issues with Ex partners and all the time slowly, slowly started to recover physically and mentally. She has lost huge amounts of weight. I have got stronger and sleep now. This is an ongoing project and in a year or two from now I will be with someone who looks likes Marilyn Monroe [ or Pink] and I will have that six pack [up to 4 1/2 now] and be fitter than I have been for 15 years.

We will both have a family. An annoying and difficult to negotiate one. We will have backup. We will be able to share the costs. we will sleep in the same bed together. We can rest easier at night.


I miss my ExW. This is okay, we were together for half a lifetime. we had kids together, we had some good times and we really did have a good marriage for 20+ years. She has made her bed now.. I gave her more chances than she deserved. I fought for my family and the truth be told I could see her future more than she could the who time.
I have no desire for her to have a bad life. I hope she finds love again. I hope that she can learn to live with herself. I hope that one day her kids will forgive her. I miss her. I care about her. There is nothing I can do for her now though. Nothing at all. 

They say the best revenge is to live well. 
Live well. Let go of your former life. 

I feel like I am in glorious free fall. 
All the little things I held onto without even realizing are being jettisoned as a new life beckons and new hopes an dreams form.

Get a plan. Even if the plan is only to get a plan. It's a start.


----------



## TDSC60 (Dec 8, 2011)

ing said:


> I have set a new rule after my failed experiment with civility of "Never speak to me again"


Fantastic. Your new rule is for the best. No matter where her life is headed in the future, you will always be the cause of her troubles, at least in her mind. Absolute no contact is for the best.

Congrats on the plan. Sounds good.


----------



## Kaya62003 (Jan 8, 2013)

Thanks for all these fantastic stories! However, I enjoy the stories that show how most of you persevered through the hardest times in your life and now are happier and stronger people because of it.


----------



## cj9947 (Jul 9, 2011)

Cedarman said:


> That is a story that will never grow old. "it's all mine...."!!
> F!ing hilarious.
> 
> Is your wife at a point in her recovery where she can see the humour?


No...my wife never really had a good sense of humor. I asked her one time why not and she replied, "I'm not really into comedy because there is always a painful element." Prophetic...


----------



## TheQueen (Dec 7, 2012)

:rofl:


cj9947 said:


> My WW's OM refused to apologize to me for his actions. In fact, he felt as though he was so better than me that he replied to my request for an apology from him with the statement, "You are not ENTITLED to an apology from me." I guess it is an HONOR for him to bestow apologies when he screws with your life.
> 
> So I wait six months for Christmas time and I send a Christmas card to every single one of his neighbors with a flyer inside entitled "Adulterer Alert". The flyer is to warn the neighbors that there is an unrepentant predator in their mist and it details his most pathetic behaviors with my wife. I include his statement to my wife right before he showed her his penis for the first time. He said to her, "It's small but it's mine."
> 
> I die laughing every time I think of him running into one of his neighbors. He must wonder if they thinking to themselves, "He has a small penis but it is his."


:rofl: #dead
you just made my day


----------



## life101 (Nov 18, 2012)

DDay was Nov'12. My XW/STBXW (I have filed for divorce) cheated and didn't tell me that it was the main reason why she asked for divorce. Their plan was to get divorce from me ASAP and then get married to the AP by Summer 2013. I gave her everything she wanted and filed for divorce in Jan'13. I even borrowed money to visit my home country to file it (I purchased the ticket before DDay though).

Guess what? The judge alotted the hearing date as Jan'14. He/She enforced the mandatory one year waiting period (in my home country it now depends on the judge whther to set the mandatory waiting period as six months or one year). I cannot be there during that time, and will postpone the hearing till Summer 2014.

So, they are stuck now. They cannot get married and bring hellspawns to earth right now (as they previously intended). And this is the thing that I directly know of. I have cut down all my contacts with them and don't know what else they are facing. However, knowing her and her family, they are getting a lot of things that they never expected to.

Any person with a modicum of decency will re-evaluate the past and learn from it. We cn only pity those who continue to travel along the same path regardless of the recurring nightmares.


----------



## Whenwillitend (Jul 25, 2012)

cj9947 said:


> 3putt,
> Maybe I can cheer you up a little more with some more of the story...when I decided to do this I did not let my WW know what I was up to.
> 
> What gave me the idea to send the Christmas cards, to thirty of his neighbors, was my wife had left two expensive Christmas card boxes out on the kitchen table for about a week that she intended to send to friends and family. So I said to myself, "Why not spread some Christmas cheer with my Adulterer Alert?"
> ...


 Best........story .......ever.....should be in a movie.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## zillard (Nov 13, 2012)

My stbxw cheated with a guy from work. After I confronted him and exposed her lies, he pulled back.

She moved out of town to be closer to work (and him), signed a 1 yr lease on a crappy 1 bdrm apartment. She got the beater car while I keep the new car. She has nobody now but a couple friends from work she's known less than a year who she drinks with. Her family won't visit her. I exposed to her grandmother (only one she's close to). Grandmother is asking me for favors and D6 visits instead of her own granddaughter. 

Her best friend from high school doesn't speak to her but has me over for dinner and has given me an open babysitter invite. My large family doesn't speak to her. I'm selling the house and moving back to my hometown in UT with my D6 (I have permission in D papers). I have D6 six days/week until the move. 

This last week she was without water for at least a day and has started getting letters from creditors. 

Meanwhile corner pub bartender is telling me of dreams she had about me, giving me free drinks, cougars hitting on me, multiple women from my hometown contacting me after finding out I'm moving back, sandwich shop girl 10 years younger flirting with me, unexpected bonuses from work, etc. 

And she's only been out of the house for a little over a month. 

Oh yes... Karma will catch up to her!


----------



## 3putt (Dec 3, 2012)

Whenwillitend said:


> Best........story .......ever.....should be in a movie.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I still read it when I need an excuse to smile.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Me. I am my own example of karma.

In 1989 I became my now wife's AP. 

After her husband died -he'd been ill for many years- we married.

Then came my wife's affair on me. So, yes, I got what I deserved. 

I stayed with my wife because I loved her and because I had discovered that her husband knew all about our affair. Shortly before he died, he made me give an oath that I'd always be there for her. And I will be.

24 years we have been together, now.


----------

